

Device-To-Device Push Framework for Android - openmobster
http://code.google.com/p/openmobster/wiki/D2DPushFramework

======
openmobster
Device-To-Device Push framework allows two way communication between mobile
devices using the Push architecture.

The linked article shows detailed instructions on how to integrate this
framework into your Android mobile apps.

This framework can be used to build interesting communication oriented apps
such as chat and instant messaging

